# I CANT ACCEPT THIS



## hitznrunz (Dec 19, 2002)

On friday night, a girl and i were supposed to go out for the evening. I told her i would call her back after i took a shower. I was feeling pretty good all day which is quite unusual.About two minutes after i got out of the shower the D hits. Completely out of nowhere. Unfortunately she has no clue what im going through nor would i like to tell her. WE have been friends for about 3 years now off and on so im not that comfortable speaking to her about this. She insists that i blew her off. In a way i did but i can't help it. WTF!!so anyways I had to work yesterday(saturday) at 2 and was feeling pretty crappy. i attempted to call out but when i did my boss had told me that two others had already called out and that i had to go in. Naturally i was very pissed off. I went into worked and b****ed my lead boss out in the office. They all know exactly whats going on with me and my life and that i dont need their sarcasm and ####. You dont know how many times i get " oh he's just trying to get people to feel sorry for him" or " he's faking it". about two hrs after i got their i didnt break once smile or one smirk. I didnt say a word to anyone. I guess my lead boss told the manager and he wanted me to stick it out another 7 hours. me being the nice person that i am said sure. I can totally understand that its crucial for me being there seeing as though i know more then my lead boss. Especially during the holidays. well after another hour i finally gave up and i went home. As soon as i got home i put some soup into my belly and i slept for 7 hours til midnight..stayed up for a few hrs and then slept til 10.Im sorry about the long story. How do you people deal with this and work. I find it impossible. Ive missed a decent amount of time. On my behalf i can at least say that ive only called out 3 times in about a year and all the other times is an attempt to work that fails hehe. So now im going to work in a couple of hrs and the countdown is on. 4 more days. im taking a couple of weeks off before college. Ibs is controlling my life. Ive been through alot in my life. everything from divorce, physical, sexual and mental abuse, loss of a loved one, lost my best friend,9 different schools in 12 years, 3 collges, severe depression, anxiety attacks, suicide attempts, ive got two step sister and two step brothers and they get all the recognition for the nothing that they do and what do i get ****. I am 19 yrs old and i go through this all by myself. literally. My friend population has diminished over the past 8 months when this ibs started. I dont hang out anymore.I sometimes like to think that their is a certain percentage of people that need to get ibs just cause so why not give it to dave b/c he know's that im a strong individual and i may not overcome this but i will deal with it.Sometimes i just want to say screw life, drop everything im doing and get a one way ticket to like africa. I can run around naked all day with no worries and be able to #### wherever and whenever i want hehe. Wait a second. Thats an animal.lolOh well. I must get rdy for another grueling day at work. hopefully i can survive.one last ques. I login into the chat and it says be patient while the chat program loads. I Let my machine run for another 5 minutes before i say screw it. Ill even push the connect button but nothing seems to work.bye,dave


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh gosh, i know how you feel.I have to go into work tonight and i am feeling shocking. Oh dear. What we put ourselves through.Maybe if you were to try the hypnotherpy it might help you to relax a little bit more, which can be a massive help! It might also put your mind at rest if you have this girl the "gist" of what is wrong. Tell her you have a stomach problem or something. Its really very common and nothing to be embarressed about.I will come back to this later.Spliffy


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i like your idea abou running around naked in africa, pooping all over the country! And hey, we'd get a decent suntan even if our guts were rotting







Hang on in there xA fellow animal


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

Like you said you've had alot of emotional issues in your like... whether you realize it or not this could be causing alot of your IBS problems... a very high percentage of people who suffered abuse have IBS because of it, even if they feel they've worked past their problems. Are you seeing a therapist or psychologist, or could you? Are you on anti-depressants or anti-anxiety meds? If not, maybe those could help? Good luck... sounds like you've dealt with alot.Kate


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm right there with ya. After being put on a lot of new drugs I was able to watch MOST of a movie in the privacy of my home with my roommate before getting an anxiety attack







. Last time I tried this I had the worst IBS attack of my life. And how do you explain to a new roommate / old friend that you need to spend several hours in the bathroom so please don't bother and pause the movie? You need to tell your girlfriend something about your problem so she doesn't think you're blowing her off. I have the same problem. Every time I try and do something fun I first get excited, then I get a panic attack, then I have an IBS attack







. As far as I can tell from the posts around here panic and IBS are very common together. I've contemplated suicide a lot lately and I have a very good life other than the IBS itself and having a very odd family (that's a whole other story). As for the work thing, I've missed work a few times and more often had to go home sick. It's hard to explain to people and you really don't want to tell them about your intestinal problems in the first place. What to do? Well hell, if you figure it out let me know. I'm supposed to be looking for a full time career type job and really don't want to because I'm afraid that I will get fired for missing too much work, or the stress will just make it worse. I dunno. I guess this won't help you very much other than to say "I'm there with you." So good luck. Also, my stepmom just bought me the hypnosis CD set which I'm hoping helps a lot *crosses fingers.* if you need me I'm there for ya! elsolomio###yahoo.com


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I feel ya, brother! First off, with the chick situation, that certainly does suck. I'm 28 and haven't dated since the end of 2000 (shortly after is when all of my symptoms started to appear- or at least that is when I started to notice them.) It's not fair, I mean what chick wants to hear "Hey sorry I couldn't do anything last night... I was in the can all night." Either way you're screwed. If you don't tell her, you get the response that you got. She'll think you're blowin her off. And if you do tell her, she'll be all grossed out.Or instead of asking a date to a movie: "Hey how would you like to go hang out at the rest room at the mall on Friday night?"







So because of our good old friend IBS, I pretty much don't do anything. I feel the same as you. I feel that IBS is controlling my life. Yet another thing that sucks is that I am in a band. You'd think that would be fun and all, which it is, but no one should have to deal with the #### we have to deal with. You shouldn't have to worry about when your IBS is gonna act up on you. I pretty much just load up on the imodium and pray for the best. As for work, I work midnight and I am the only person here. There are some people here when I get here but they all leave and then it is just me and IBS. So I can't really report off too often. I, too, got a kick out of the "running around Africa" comment!







Rock on, brother!







P.S. To all of the lovely ladies out there, I don't mean any disrespect with the word "chick", that is just how I talk.


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

Hunnie-Girls are a lot less grossed out by bodily functions than you think. Just because men have issues with a girl taking a #### and having gas and stuff doesn't mean it's reciprocated. I know most of my girls are very open and silly about bm's and stuff.When I meet someone new, I tell em pretty soon after. That way, there are no surprises. The best way to tell someone is to say something like, "I have an issue with my colon. It doesn't really work that well, or it over works itself. It's painful and difficult to deal with, but it's me." Then if they ask you what your symptoms are, you just say," I'm either stopped up, ****ting limosines, or bubbled over with air." A real woman won't care. I promise you. Oh, and if you're not on anti anxiety meds, do it. It helps SO much. Life just gets a lot less cloudy, and you begin to LIVE again. Good luck.


----------

